# Does anyone own this



## AlbertaTravel (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been looking at Disney Vacation Club but haven't heard of anyone who owns this.  If you do I could use some info on it and where would I find resales.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a DVC Forum on TUG and I'm moving your post there.  A good place to start your homework is the articles at the top of the board.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some resale sites:

http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm

http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/buy-disney.html

http://www.dvcbyresale.com/

I have used the Timeshare store (first link) multiple times to sell and once to buy - worked out great. I was well pleased with their service. 

Also, check out the forums below for active DVC boards:

www.mouseowners.com
www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## logan115 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just found out today that we passed ROFR.  We bought 160 SSR (March UY) with 160 banked 2008 points, and all 160 for 2009/10 for $68 per point.

Depending on what resort you want to own at you may be able to save a lot of money buying resale (as many folks here on TUG will tell you about buying any system).

We saved about $5K buying resale as opposed to going directly thru Disney and used Jaki and Kinn (resalesdvc.com) and I have nothing but great things to say about them.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## EAM (Apr 23, 2009)

*More DVC message boards*

In addition to the DVC forum on TUG, you can also find message boards for DVC owners at www.mouseowners.com and www.disboards.com.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 23, 2009)

AlbertaTravel said:


> I have been looking at Disney Vacation Club but haven't heard of anyone who owns this.  If you do I could use some info on it and where would I find resales.



Sent you a pm.


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

Right now with incentives it is often cheaper to buy direct from Disney rather than resale. Look at this thread I started about incentives for new members.


----------

